# PS3 am PC Monitor benutzen?



## Lee (11. April 2008)

Steht schon alles im Titel drin.
Ist es Möglich? Ich habe einen LG 226 "WTQ-SF" 22".


----------



## Adrenalize (11. April 2008)

Klar, wenn du noch einen DVI oder HDMI hinten am TFT frei hast. Du brauchst nur ein HDMI- bzw. HDMI-auf-DVI-Kabel dazu. Keine Ahnung ob der PS3 eins beiliegt.


----------



## Lee (11. April 2008)

Also ich hab nen DVI und nen VGA port an meinem TFT. Ich Kann den DVI frei machen, aber wie kriege ich dann sound?^^


----------



## Oliver (11. April 2008)

Sound kriegst du über den optischen Digitalausgang. Dafür brauchst du aber entweder einen optischen Digitaleingang am PC oder einen Verstärker, an den du alles anstöpselst.

Ob du gleichzeitig über das mitgelieferte Kabel Bild und Ton neben HDMI ausgeben kannst, weiß ich nicht. Wenn ja, hättest du dann Klinke links/rechts für den Ton.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. April 2008)

Musst du an die Stereoanalage bzw. ein Surroundset hinfriemeln. die PS3 hat ja diesen AV-Multi-Out und einen opt. Digitalausgang. du kannst also mit entsprechender Verkabelung entweder das digit. Surrondsignal oder halt z.B. Stero über Cinch abgreifen.

Auch da kann ich dir abner leider nicht sagen, was bei der PS3 dabei ist und was man dazukaufen muss. Gibt ja diverse Adapter, z.B. Scart auf Cinch usw. Kostet alles nicht die Welt.


----------



## Lee (19. April 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe ne gute (aber leider teure) Lösung gefunden. Ich wollte mir sowieso demnächst was für meine Ohren gönnen in Form eines Teufel 5.1 Systems. Dazu kauf ich mir noch die Decoderstation 3 und schließe meine PS3 daran an. Schon rennt die Geschichte.

Meinen PC kann ich dann auch noch ran hängen etc...

Danke nochmal


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2008)

Hm, die Decoderstation ist halt doch ein wenig popelig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es in der Preisklasse schon komplette Receiver gibt, z.B. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a252822.html
Der soll vom PLV her recht gut sein.


----------



## Lee (19. April 2008)

Ich habe leider nicht den Platz für das Gerät. Zudem ist mir das schon eine Klasse zu hoch.
Die Decoderstation reicht mir vollkommen. 

Noch ne Frage nebenbei, lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom CEM PE zum Concept F?


----------



## Lee (24. April 2008)

Ok, hab jetzt eine sher günstige Lösung gefunden. Eine alte Stereo Anlage von mir hatt entsprechende Chinch Eingänge. Funktioniert alles. Mein TFT kann zwar nur 720P aber ist immer noch besser als die olle Röhre^^.

Nur ist meine PS3 leider im Eimer. Hat nen Defekt. Friert häufig einfach ein.


----------

